# Autosleeper Orian



## sinbad1 (Jul 21, 2006)

What a machine..absolutely dreadful.

Purchased new through Marquis. They fitted a solar panel, drilled through the roof and didn't seal the hole correctly. Internal leaks.

Brochure stated the van was 2 feet shorter than it actually was. Fine until trying to get in garage.

Complained to Marquis and Autosleeper. Neither wanted to know. So traded it in for a proper one due to arrive soon. Dealer has now phoned to advise that water ingress has required removal of internal furniture and replacement of bulkheads and wall.

Well done Autosleeper!

You wont see me again.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

oh dear what a nightmare.
how old is the van.which branch was it and how did you make contact with Autosleeper to complain.

cabby


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

sinbad1 said:


> What a machine..absolutely dreadful.
> 
> Purchased new through Marquis. They fitted a solar panel, drilled through the roof and didn't seal the hole correctly. Internal leaks.
> 
> ...


I have purchased two motorhomes from Marquis, the current being an Orian Pavo. Apart from poor stitching on the passenger seat, a cycle rack that was not fully tightened and a gas stove that had faulty flame failure devices I have been very pleased with my purchase. Marquis took responsibility for the repairs and put things right. They were also extremely helpful in fitting accessories at the time of purchase.
My only regret is that the Orian brand has been dropped.
I am sorry sinbad1 did not have a better experience.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

sinbad1 said:


> What a machine..absolutely dreadful.
> 
> Purchased new through Marquis. They fitted a solar panel, drilled through the roof and didn't seal the hole correctly. Internal leaks.
> 
> ...


Strikes me that if the damage was caused by the dealer not fitting a solar panel correctly then it's quite understandable that Autosleeper would be reluctant to get involved.

I had an Autosleeper Gatcombe a few years back and had problems getting the dealer to resolve an issue with it. I contacte Autosleeper direct and they took it back to their service centre in the Cotswolds and sorted it out without any drama.

I can understand your frustration with the damp problem but seems a bit harsh on Autosleeper.


----------

